# "Practice Thread" - Charts, Photos, You Tube etc



## noirua (1 June 2007)

Hi everyone, If you'r like me you wait for younger people to come round and sort out my computer problems. They press buttons all over the place, at high speed, and "bingo" that's sorted. 

So, if you want to practice downloading stock charts or photographs and perhaps youtube. Then, PRACTICE downloading them here to your hearts content. If they come out as a load of rubbish, then who cares. Just keep on trying. 

If you need help, then go to "Joe Blows'" thread and get expert advice:  https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6530


----------



## noirua (1 June 2007)

I see that no one has dared practice yet, including myself.


----------



## rico01 (1 June 2007)

*Re: How to post a chart in four easy steps*

 Ok Hope fully a chart of bhp will appear


----------



## rico01 (1 June 2007)

*Re: How to post a chart in four easy steps*



rico01 said:


> Ok Hope fully a chart of bhp will appear




There must be another secret you need to divulge


----------



## rico01 (1 June 2007)

noirua said:


> I see that no one has dared practice yet, including myself.




HERE,s one for ya!





1


----------



## Joe Blow (1 June 2007)

Rico, I have moved your attachment practices from the other thread into this one.

Keep trying, you'll get it. I posted more detailed instructions in the other thread.


----------



## noirua (4 June 2007)

Not much paracticing going on.


----------



## ALFguy (5 June 2007)

Nice idea Noirua...having a play   Hey, in preview it worked!! yay.


----------



## rico01 (13 June 2007)

:bier: now did it appear


----------



## nomore4s (16 June 2007)

test


----------



## Kauri (16 June 2007)

Just trying another way of posting attachments...


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 June 2007)

rico01 said:


> now did it appear



as for how did it apear?
about as logical as any graph I could do lol


----------



## questionall_42 (19 June 2007)

did it work?
 attached word doc with chart


----------



## new_trader1984 (19 June 2007)

Hi im not sure if this will work just trying to post a chart and thought to practice on this thread to see if it works.

Thanks.


----------



## new_trader1984 (19 June 2007)

sorry trying to post a chart again.


----------



## doctorj (21 June 2007)

This made me chuckle


----------



## nomore4s (28 June 2007)

Joules is this what you were after?


----------



## Joules MM1 (28 June 2007)

yes, well done.........displaying the lower degree trend bars gives better insight into the accumulation and distribution phase within the session rather than merely isolating "that large volume happened" if you see what I mean...........we are looking for the demand to exceed supply right through the upward phase until the peak where supply will exceed demand........not to be confused with standard resistance interpretation..........this view tends to give clarity as to who is playing.......who is off-loading into the high........I am not giving an opinion on the volume make-up.........


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 June 2007)

Joules MM1 said:


> ........I am not giving an opinion on the volume make-up.........




But you convey a VERY valid point.


----------



## nomore4s (25 October 2007)

test


----------



## nomore4s (25 October 2007)

test 2


----------



## SevenFX (25 October 2007)

nomore4s said:


> test





I just quoted, a post with youtube window insert, so can someone please share the secret on how I insert the window instead of the youtube link...

Thanks
SevenFX


----------



## professor_frink (25 October 2007)

SevenFX said:


> I just quoted, a post with youtube window insert, so can someone please share the secret on how I insert the window instead of the youtube link...
> 
> Thanks
> SevenFX




This probably isn't the easiest way to go about it tekmann, but it just worked for me.

See the link below-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z93Kvl3YMWQ

the part of the web address at the end after the = sign is what you need to post the video in a thread-

'z93Kvl3YMWQ'

To get your post to embed the you tube vid, simply place tags around the code above- instead of using 







> as the tags, you type in
> 
> There is a lot of language in the vid above- if anyone has sensitive ears, don't watch it


----------



## SevenFX (25 October 2007)

professor_frink said:


> This probably isn't the easiest way to go about it tekmann, but it just worked for me.




Take 1. Hope this works...and don't you love Aussie Crawl, they were Legends in their Time.



Thanks Professor.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (25 October 2007)

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=[pBXfBR2AR1Q]
Did mine work
No AAAAHHHH


----------



## BIG BWACULL (25 October 2007)

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=pBXfBR2AR1Q
**** this im going to bed AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## SevenFX (25 October 2007)

BIG BWACULL said:


> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=pBXfBR2AR1Q




Try This... what Prof said.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (25 October 2007)

One more

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=pBXfBR2AR1Q

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=[pBXfBR2AR1Q]
:bricks1:


----------



## SevenFX (25 October 2007)

opps deleted...it did work


----------



## BIG BWACULL (25 October 2007)

[URL="http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## professor_frink (25 October 2007)

BIG BWACULL said:


> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=[/PHP]


----------



## BIG BWACULL (25 October 2007)

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=auzTx6JkbGA

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## SevenFX (25 October 2007)

BIG BWACULL said:


> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=auzTx6JkbGA
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## BIG BWACULL (25 October 2007)

So here you can type what you like or nothing
:jump::bananasmi
Thanks again


----------



## SevenFX (25 October 2007)

This thread is getting a workout this morning... LOL

So Prof or Anyone.

What made part of my php insert blue (default colour) and the rest Orange...

Touchdown BB.. 
Thanks
SevenFX


----------



## Julia (27 October 2007)

This is an attempt at resizing a photo for an attachment.
(Now, hold my breath!!)


----------



## greggy (27 October 2007)

professor_frink said:


> This probably isn't the easiest way to go about it tekmann, but it just worked for me.
> 
> See the link below-
> 
> ...


----------



## nomore4s (27 October 2007)

new software, test only

mmm bit hard to see


----------



## Julia (29 October 2007)

Further practice in different format.


----------



## Julia (29 October 2007)

Phew, it worked.
My grateful thanks to Richkid who has been patiently talking me through how to resize photos and files and post.  Thanks, Rich.

Julia


----------



## Julia (31 October 2007)

Further experiment with file resizing.


----------



## shinobi346 (1 November 2007)

testing...


----------



## shinobi346 (1 November 2007)

Link test...

one potato, two potato

35% off voucher at Borders. >_>


----------



## rnr (3 November 2007)

With a bit of luck!


----------



## noirua (23 March 2008)

***********Thread bumped***************


----------



## noirua (24 March 2008)

If you can read this, it has worked, if not, you will not be able to: <SCRIPT TYPE="text/javascript"SRC="http://www.brainyquote.com/link/quotebr.js"></SCRIPT>

<SCRIPT TYPE="text/javascript"SRC="http://<SCRIPT TYPE="text/javascript"SRC="http://www.brainyquote.com/link/quotebr.js"></SCRIPT>www.brainyquote.com/link/quotebr.js"></SCRIPT>


----------



## noirua (24 March 2008)

<SCRIPT TYPE="text/javascript" SRC="http://www.brainyquote.com/link/quotebr.js"http://feeds.feedburner.com/brainyquote/QUOTEBR
></SCRIPT>

Improving Infrastructure Management for Mid-Size Companies. System Center Essentials 2007 is a single, unified management system that proactively monitors, updates and troubleshoots IT. Learn more!  


FREE Newsletter 

GreyBox
This technique allows you to open a modal window, which is like a pop-up window, but doesn't actually open another window/tab. It does not conflict with pop-up blockers. Easy to set-up and use. The style is controlled through CSS. This is great for launching other Web pages or image galleries. Full documentation is included.

TOKYO (Thomson Financial) - Japanese banking group Resona Holdings Inc has
decided to sell its headquarters building in Tokyo's Otemachi district to
Mitsubishi Estate Co, Japan's second-largest property developer, for just over
150 billion yen, the Nikkei reported on Monday, without citing sources.
    The banking group will remain in the building for the time being, with plans
to move to Tokyo's Koto Ward in two to three years, the business daily said.
    Resona plans to use the proceeds to bolster its operations targeting mid- to
small-size firms as well as to repay a portion of the public funds it borrowed
from the government, it said.
    The group has a 73 percent stake in the Resona-Maruha building, located in
central Tokyo. 

    (1 US dollar = 99.56 yen)

http://feeds.feedburner.com/brainyquote/QUOTEFU


----------



## noirua (24 March 2008)

Aussie Stock Forums > Other Forums > General Chat > "Practice Thread" - Charts, Photos, You Tube etc

one potato, two potato  Aussie Stock Forums > Other Forums > General Chat    Top Poster: kennas (6,990)


Attached Images

You may post new threads
You    




[More] 
 may post replies
You may post attachments
You may edit your posts

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

vB code is On
Smilies are On
 code is On
HTML code is Off

Volatile share price, excellent liquidity and the prospect of good news from the Indian government makes Cairn an
Well I did but nobody was listening. I don’t recollect getting half hour slots on your programme.


----------



## AnDy62 (24 March 2008)

TESTING!


----------



## spooly74 (27 March 2008)

testing math eq on forum software

[tex]d=\sqrt{(x-x_1)^{2}+(y-y_1)^{2}}[/tex]

should read like below


----------



## noirua (24 November 2008)

this text should be blue
this text should be underlined
_this text should be italic_
*this text should be bold*

[size=+2]this text should be two sizes bigger[/size]

http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html

[size=+4]this text should be four sizes bigger[/size]

this text should be ten sizes bigger

four sizes bigger and blue


----------



## xyzedarteerf (24 November 2008)

copy the whole txt below and paste it on the search bar, and press enter. then go to the top of the page.


javascript:R=0; x1=.1; y1=.05; x2=.25; y2=.24; x3=1.6; y3=.24; x4=300; y4=200; x5=300; y5=200; DI=document.getElementsByTagName("img"); DIL=DI.length; function A(){for(i=0; i-DIL; i++){DIS=DI[ i ].style; DIS.position='absolute'; DIS.left=(Math.sin(R*x1+i*x2+x3)*x4+x5)+"px"; DIS.top=(Math.cos(R*y1+i*y2+y3)*y4+y5)+"px"}R++}setInterval('A()',5); void(0);


----------



## xyzedarteerf (30 November 2008)

java trick.

copy the text below first and go here

then paste the text you copied on the internet address bar replacing the http address.

javascript:R=0; x1=.1; y1=.05; x2=.25; y2=.24; x3=1.6; 
y3=.24; x4=300; y4=200; x5=300; y5=200; DI=document.getElementsByTagName("img"); 
DIL=DI.length; function A(){for(i=0; i-DIL; i++)
{DIS=DI[ i ].style; DIS.position='absolute'; DIS.left=(Math.sin(R*x1+i*x2+x3)*x4+x5)+"px"; DIS.top=(Math.cos(R*y1+i*y2+y3)*y4+y5)+"px"}R++}
setInterval('A()',5); void(0);


----------



## noirua (30 November 2008)

I'm underlined and I'm not *Very bold indeed and blushing and italics [size=+2]and bigger[/size] and italics still blushing hmmmm.*

[size=+2]Have you *voted for** Aussie Stock Forums*[/size] http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (2 July 2011)

<img src='http.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=UXA&p=0&t=1'>

Just checking like for like between websites.


----------



## noirua (6 January 2013)

noirua said:


> this text should be blue
> this text should be underlined
> _this text should be italic_
> *this text should be bold*
> ...





Re-checking


----------



## robusta (31 January 2013)

maybe I'm a bit slow.


----------

